
What Does Your Code Smell Like? [video - Larry Wall - YAPC::Asia 2012] - draegtun
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4Ep0VKa_ZI
======
draegtun
Synopsis - Larry takes a program written in perl5 (from RossettaCode) and
performs a live _refactoring_ of it into perl6.

 _We all know that people make many decisions intuitively, not rationally, but
if you look carefully at those intuitions, they are often based on deeply
rational reasons. Over the 25 years of Perl's history, my tastes have changed
in some ways but not in others. So this talk will be about how I now think
about code smells when I'm coding, and design smells when I'm designing a
programming language._

Larry Wall -
[http://yapcasia.org/2012/talk/show/40330888-db88-11e1-8417-0...](http://yapcasia.org/2012/talk/show/40330888-db88-11e1-8417-0d4e6aeab6a4)

